# Learning Weave Poles



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Beau and I are learning weave poles - here's a video from the end of his fifth lesson. The problem with having a dog smarter than I am is that he often goes straight into the poles without me giving the command. When he's feeling generous he lets me feel included by pretending to wait for my signal. 😅


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Looking good! Such a thoughtful dog, allowing you to be included on occasion LOL!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good boy!


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

He’s the brains of the operation and I just drive the car!


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Very cool! I found a training facility, darn it's 1.5 hours away though, that teaches agility. Hoping to do some agility, if the commute doesn't get to be too much, with everything else I have going on.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Honey Maid said:


> Very cool! I found a training facility, darn it's 1.5 hours away though, that teaches agility. Hoping to do some agility, if the commute doesn't get to be too much, with everything else I have going on.


it’s so much fun! I didn’t think I’d enjoy it, but I always end up having a blast. Beau is so enthusiastic about it all that it’s impossible not to have a good time. You should definitely give it a chance!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Beautiful. I'm still working on teaching Sutter Cain to do weave poles. I haven't found the right way to show him what I want him to do yet because he keeps trying to JUMP through the spaces or he'll circle two poles and think he's done.
Great job by this boy and grats on teaching him so well


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Rabidwolfie said:


> Beautiful. I'm still working on teaching Sutter Cain to do weave poles. I haven't found the right way to show him what I want him to do yet because he keeps trying to JUMP through the spaces or he'll circle two poles and think he's done.
> Great job by this boy and grats on teaching him so well


I'm working with a pretty great trainer that made the process much easier than it otherwise would have been. We haven't worked much at all on jumping, so we didn't run into that problem, but Beau has done the weave two and then look at you like, "That's it, right?" It just takes persistence. 

I'm not sure what the typical method for teaching weave poles is, but we started out on one set of two poles throwing cheese through the middle to get him to go through. Then we added another set of two behind those and threw cheese when he went through both. Then we gradually turned the poles until they were in a straight lines and he had to weave through them, throwing cheese at the end for a reward. Then it's just a matter of adding more poles. It went very quickly once he realized he needed to go through the poles to get cheese. 

Best of luck to you with Sutter Cain and weaving!


----------

